# What is your favorite farm animal?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

What is your favorite farm animal? It could be anything. You don't need to own one or even have any knowledge of the animal. You just have to like it. The only exception is you can't choose your "specialty." Example: My thing is goats, so I can't choose goats. 

My favorite would have to be cattle.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 10, 2012)

Scince I can't choose sheep I would have to say turkeys. Or pigs I have asked for a pig for every major gift giving holiday...still haven't gotten one


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Scince I can't choose sheep I would have to say turkeys. Or pigs I have asked for a pig for every major gift giving holiday...still haven't gotten one


I love turkeys too!! I want some hogs so bad!!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 10, 2012)

Cattle but I like so many of the breeds its so hard to choose a favorite.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Cattle but I like so many of the breeds its so hard to choose a favorite.


I like Holstein, Zebu, and Hereford!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Since no sheep, I choose hogs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Since no sheep, I choose hogs


I was waiting for that! lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

If I can't say goats, I would have to say cattle also....specifically Jerseys, because they have pretty eyes


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 11, 2012)

A mule!  Someday we will have a team of them.  It is just fitting...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 11, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> A mule!  Someday we will have a team of them.  It is just fitting...


I would like to have a donkey and one or two alpacas one day. haha


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 11, 2012)

since I can't say sheep...it would have to be horses!!!!  Really miss that I couldn't take my horses when I moved to the US from Canada...but did find them super good homes...horses are just so awesome!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 11, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> A mule!  Someday we will have a team of them.  It is just fitting...


I have to say I like mules more than horses. The ones I know are gentler and smart than most of the horses. And them as babies  they're just so adorable.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 11, 2012)

The bees are pretty cool do they count as an "animal"??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> The bees are pretty cool do they count as an "animal"??


You mean like a honey bee? Sure it counts.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 11, 2012)

I love Koala Bears.     I am in a bad mood, so I am trying to be cheery.  


Actually, If I had a choice I would have pigs. I love pigs.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 11, 2012)

*Horses!!! Can't wait to have horses! *


----------



## Symphony (Jun 12, 2012)

An old looking Billy Goat and some Does that would need to be hardy, would be nice.  

I'm talking about one of those Goats with a long beard and curving back horns.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know!  That is encouraging.  We have to wait until we get real pasture made before we get any more large animals.  So...a few years from now perhaps.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I love Koala Bears.     I am in a bad mood, so I am trying to be cheery.
> 
> 
> *Actually, If I had a choice I would have pigs. I love pigs.*


*
*


Oh my goodness, You must get some then!  We have our first pigs right now and they have got to be the easiest of all of our farm animals in every way.  I love them too!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Since I can't say sheep...   I will say either dexter cows or peacocks


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Zonkies (donkey and zebra cross) or rabbits


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 12, 2012)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> Zonkies (donkey and zebra cross) or rabbits


Are Zonkies real? lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes and they are very cool looking


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2012)

:/  Can't choose something we specialize in, huh?

Well...

Water Buffalo, then.  True buffalo mozzarella would be lovely would't it?


----------

